# air2 leaking



## CatCrusher (Jan 18, 2009)

Well was getting all my gear ready for friday and when i pressured everything up I'm getting a little air seepage out of the mouthpiece on my air 2. Guess I'll try and get it serviced again before friday. What could it be an O ring????


----------



## Firefishvideo (Jul 1, 2010)

sbarrow said:


> Well was getting all my gear ready for friday and when i pressured everything up I'm getting a little air seepage out of the mouthpiece on my air 2. Guess I'll try and get it serviced again before friday. What could it be an O ring????


Probably needs a new valve seat,..... but definately get it serviced! Call MBT, they might have the parts in stock. ( *850) 455-7702*
:thumbup:


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

What Scott said!


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Usually when a second stage leaks it's the first stage leaking and causing the downstream second stage to seep a little. If it's been a couple years since overhaul it will probably need it.:thumbup:


----------



## DreamWeaver21 (Oct 3, 2007)

I think air 2s just suck. I have one on the BC I use and it was leaking. Took it to the shop and got a whole new unit. After a few dives the new one is leaking again.


----------

